# Simple but nice piano music



## Matsps

I was listening to the Grieg Lyric pieces today and wondered if anyone could recommend more simple (edit: technically for the player rather than musically) pieces similar to these? Things that are simple, but tuneful and lovely. Thanks.


----------



## PetrB

Please qualify further re: simple, as in musically fairly direct and 'not so durn fangled complex' -- or as in technically simple(r) re: graded level of difficulty for the player.

BTW: I think the very best of Grieg is in the miniatures, and though I don't know them, probably his songs.

There is all of the still quite varied Erik Satie, and I recommend also the gentle miniatures of Federico Mompou.

in the same-similar dimension of miniatures / salon music, a suite of pieces I find seriously musical but not occupying a lot of dramatic space:
Darius Milhaud:
_La muse ménagère_









as well as Milhaud's:
_Printemps_, books 1 and 2









ADD: Of the Milhaud, I have only direct experience w/ _La muse ménagère_, having learned them all. They are intermediate / intermediate to slightly more advanced. Even the intermediate you _may_ find "trickier" than actually difficult once you become more familiar with them. All the pieces in this suite are deeply musical (and intelligent writing) and I think you will find it satisfying to play them, including once you've gotten past any initial hurdles, they may all be readily within your reach.

Satie: some more demanding than others, a lot 'available' within intermediate technical level. Again, some may strike you as 'tricky' merely because of some movement outside your more familiar set of more conventional piano configurations to which you are (note, not 'may be,' lol) accustomed. I've read through much of it, extensively, but that was half a lifetime ago 

Mompou: I've only heard, never seen any scores. Fair amount on youtube, none of which seem any more 'difficult' than the Milhaud or Satie. The Mompou are more in a vein of a type of 'older sentimental' style of expression, still not as straight -ahead romantic as the Grieg.

Have fun -- something to entertain and engage yourself with during the longer winter nights.

Best regards.


----------



## Mandryka

Howard Skempton, you may want to sample it through John Tilbury's recording. Clear melody, often tonal, with a simple and gentle accompaniment.


----------



## worov

Check that one :


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Bela Bartok Six Romanian Folk Dances sz.56


----------



## Il_Penseroso

More coming to my mind:

Schumann Album für die Jugend Op.68

Brahms Waltzes Op.39 (Originally composed for Piano four hands, then arranged by Brahms for piano solo in a difficult as well as a simplified version)

Tchaikovsky Children's Album Op.39

And if you're into modern eastern tunes and colors, there is a lovely set of miniatures composed by Azerbaijani composer Fikret Amirov:


----------

